# Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier Clone?



## hamstringsally (30/5/12)

does anyone have a Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier clone or recipe close to it?

cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/12)

Look on recipedb - IIRC LestheWeizguy is a bit of a Wei expert.

I made a Roggenweiss last year - not 100% the same, but a great beer considering I'm a fellow Weibier lover.

The other thing about Rye is that it made up for the dry yeast (WB-06). Most experts concur that you need (or prefer) a wet yeast to get the banana in there. Mine was a bit light on for banana, but the Rye added another character that made it very nice.

As it stands:

80% wheat
20% rye

Fairly neutral euro/uk hop to 18 IBU (I used Willamette - American Fuggles, because I have a lot of it).

WB-06.

It's pretty newbfriendly.

Goomba


----------



## hamstringsally (30/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Look on recipedb - IIRC LestheWeizguy is a bit of a Wei expert.
> 
> I made a Roggenweiss last year - not 100% the same, but a great beer considering I'm a fellow Weibier lover.
> 
> ...



thanks Goomba ill check it out


----------



## donburke (30/5/12)

hamstringsally said:


> does anyone have a Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier clone or recipe close to it?
> 
> cheers



this will get you something very close

60% wheat malt, 40% pilsner malt
15 ibu @ 60 min of any noble hop
mash 42/20 63/30 72/30
ferment with wy3068 @ 18


----------



## JDW81 (30/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Look on recipedb - IIRC LestheWeizguy is a bit of a Wei expert.



+1, its a good recipe that one, so here it is. 

Schneider Weisse-style by Les the Weizguy	

For a 26L batch:
3.77 kg	Weyermann Pale Wheat	
1.07 kg	Weyermann Vienna	
1.06 kg	IMC Pilsner	
0.36 kg	Weyermann Caramunich I	
30 g	Hallertauer (Pellets, 4.5 AA%, 30 mins)	
10 g	Hallertauer (Pellets, 4.5 AA%, 15 mins)	
2000 ml	Wyeast Labs 3638 - Bavarian Wheat	
0.5 tablet	Whirfloc

I did mine with a short protein rest and then 60 minutes at 63 degrees. 120 minute boil with the bittering addition @ 30 minutes.

Lots of banana in the finished product, and very drinkable. 

I always slightly under pitch with wheat beers to help produce the characteristic flavours/aromas. I.e. I don't make a starter for a 23 litre batch, just smack the pack, let swell and pitch. 

Will be making it again very soon.

JD.


----------



## fikuss (30/5/12)

We did a Weissbier a couple of weeks back that turned out really well.
It's based on the Weissbier from Brewing Classic Styles.

Not a Weinstefan clone by any means but is certainly in the same ballpark.

Brewed in a bag with 40L Birko Urn.
We mashed for 90 and boiled for 90. Just try to keep the temperature during fermentation as close to 17 as possible.
It was ready to drink in 5 days plus a day chilling.

Hemsey, Corbs & Sparkey Weissen

Recipe Specs
Original Gravity	Final Gravity	
Colour (SRM / EBC)

Bitterness	Alcohol by Volume
1.050	1.013	3.5 / 6.9	13.0 IBU	4.8%

Brewhouse Specs
Recipe Type	Batch Size	Boil Time	Efficiency
All Grain	23.0 Litres / 6.1 Gal	90.0 min	70.0%

Fermentables
Name	Type	SRM	Percentage	Amount
Pilsner	Grain	1.7	50.00 %	2.60 Kg / 5.73 Lbs
Wheat Malt	Grain	2.0	50.00 %	2.60 Kg / 5.73 Lbs

Hops
Name	AA%	Amount	Use	Time
Hallertau Mittlefrueh	5.3%	20.00 g / 0.71 oz	Boil	60 mins
Hallertau Mittlefrueh	5.3%	10.00 g / 0.71 oz	Boil	5 mins

Misc
Name	Amount	Use	Time
Irish Moss	1 tablet	15 mins

Yeast
Name	Attenuation
Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen	75 %

Delicious! Good luck.


----------



## fikuss (30/5/12)

fikuss said:


> I can't spell Wiehnstephan



By the way mash was at 67


----------



## HoppingMad (30/5/12)

The key is the Wyeast 3068. It has the banana clove flavour that makes this beer so drinkable. And this is the yeast used by the brewery.
Weihenstephan Weizen Yeast - Wyeast

The others fall short. This beer is all about that ester. You won't get close without it.
The best examples of a clone I've tasted involve actually pitching the yeast at a cooler temp (16 degrees) then raised as ferment takes, if you go too high on this yeast (ie. 24+) you can get banana smoothie and bubblegum flavours. 

On grainbill my advice is keep it simple with a 50% Wheat 50% pils, use some ricehulls to ensure no stuck sparge. But you can vary if you like. Noble hops - Hallertau or Perle, Saaz to finish if you like. Check around the clones online for some good pointers.

Step mash or decoction recommended to get the proper mouthfeel of the original otherwise it will come up thin and watery. Or if you're batching without rests add some munich or vienna to give it some body.

At the very least do one protein rest around 50 degrees and mash out high. (a great step mash routine is available on the weyermann site or you can search for Zwickel's (Zwickel is our resident German Brewer online). Step mashes and decoctions are arduous but when you've tasted beers where they're done right you learn why people go to all the trouble.

Love this beer myself and love the style. Further reading - Brewing with Wheat Stan Hieronymous, and Classic Beer Styles - Wheat Beer by Eric Warner. Eric actually brewed with Weihanstephan brewery I believe or did some sort of internship. The Hieronymous book is more up to date though.

Hopper.


----------



## Nick JD (31/5/12)

HoppingMad said:


> The key is the Wyeast 3068. It has the banana clove flavour that makes this beer so drinkable. And this is the yeast used by the brewery.
> Weihenstephan Weizen Yeast - Wyeast
> 
> The others fall short. This beer is all about that ester. You won't get close without it.



Just for a laugh one day, make your normal hefe but use 1214 instead of 3068. 

All of 3068's downfalls are absent. No sulphur, no ester fade, huge banana, subdued phenolics, no krausen monster. Shockingly close to Schneider's flavour profile I suspect they might use it.


----------



## Tony (31/5/12)

Wiehenstephaner is one of my favorite beers in the world

Here is what i have settles on as my recipe:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=894469

mash in at 52 foor 10 min
infuse up to 64 for 45 min
infuse up to 71 for 15 min and mash out

Pitch yeast at about 17 or 18 and let it warm up to 20 deg over the first day or 2 and hold it at 20 deg.

when its done crash chill for 2 days and dump it from primary to the keg, carb and pour.

easy

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=901010


----------

